# Server becomes unconnectable!



## pennywize (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi

I'm quite new to freebsd but I've managed to setup my own home server after digging through manuals and google. I'm not sure if the thread should be in networking or not, since I don't really know what's going wrong. Anyways.

My server becomes unconnectable after days(sometimes weeks) of running stable. Can't connect through ssh nor ftp, it just times out. I don't have a  monitor for it and I've tried connecting my desktop monitor to it to see what the problem might be, but it doesn't work if I don't reboot the system with the monitor already connected to it. So I reboot the system the really-not-so-good-way by just powering it off and on. There's no crash log and I can't find anything suspicious in /var/log/messages. The server is located in my home network and it doesn't matter if I try to connect to it externally (outside of the home network) or inside the LAN. Has anyone here encountered this problem before? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Server specs:


```
Operating system information

Operating system release:       FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE
OS architecture:                i386
Hostname:                       avalon
Kernel build dir location:      /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Currently booted kernel:        /boot/kernel/kernel

CPU information

Machine class:  i386
CPU Model:      Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
No. of Cores:   2
Cores per CPU:

RAM information

System memory summary
Total real memory available:    1011 MB
Logically used memory:          239 MB
Logically available memory:     771 MB

System information

CD/DVD-ROM:
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-W162C/TS10> at ata0-master UDMA33

Graphic card information:
vendor='ATI Technologies Inc'
device='Radeon 9600 XT (V350)'

Storage information

Available hard drives:
ad6: 953869MB <SAMSUNG HD103UJ 1AA01118> at ata3-master SATA150
ad4: 953869MB <SAMSUNG HD103UJ 1AA01118> at ata2-master SATA150
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2009)

You have a relatively recent machine. Make sure ACPI is loaded and just press the power button (short press), ACPI will shutdown the machine cleanly.

The machine should produce output even when there's no monitor connected to it. Unless you're booting straight into Xorg. If that's the case turn that off. If it becomes unresponsive have a look if there's any console messages.

Another option to think about is setting up a serial console. You can find directions on how to do that in the handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html


----------



## pennywize (Nov 25, 2009)

ACPI is loaded and I'll try a short press next time this happens. 
On the matters of X, I haven't installed it. Can't get my head around  this.. :\


----------

